# Ravezzani:"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko...".



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Io invece godo


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

ok ok adesso non facciamone una tragedia però.........


----------



## koti (14 Aprile 2019)

Pare abbiano sparato a qualcuno.


----------



## EmmePi (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma Ravezzani, non ricordo... ha detto di spiegare a Ronaldo cosa significa indossare la maglia della giuve quando ha indicato ai tifosi dell'atletico di fargli una pompa?

...ma forse indossare la maglia dei carcerati è per quel livello di gesti,si si!


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Invece Ronaldo ha fatto bene a perculare simeone. Via servi


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Mamma mia ragazzi, è una roba incredibile. Ma perchè per il gesto di Ronaldo nessuno ha detto nulla?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma Ravezzani, non ricordo... ha detto di spiegare a Ronaldo cosa significa indossare la maglia della giuve quando ha indicato ai tifosi dell'atletico di fargli una pompa?
> 
> ...ma forse indossare la maglia dei carcerati è per quel livello di gesti,si si!



ineccepibile, anzi quel gestoinfinitamente peggiore


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2019)

Temo che Kessie sia un Naingollan pure con la testa, sei appena uscito da una lavata di capo coi fiocchi che subito ci ricaschi con un comportamento non consono all'immagine del club, non hai imparato nulla e non riesci a rigare dritto neanche nel breve periodo


----------



## sbrodola (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma sembrate i grillini con :"e allora il PD?!", che c'entra Ronaldo ora? I nostri due hanno fatto una roba brutta, non da Milan. Stop.
(Ronaldo gesto ancora peggiore eh, non sto difendendolo ovviamente)


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno sbagliato, ma detto da lui che spara sempre melma sul Milan

vai a dormire fallito e rosica


----------



## Heaven (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma zitto e rosica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma zitto e rosica.



Lo dicevo nei giorni scorsi in questo http://www.milanworld.net/acerbi-milan-non-ce-paragone-siamo-piu-forti-vt75005-post1804101.html topic che peccare di superbia davanti al Diavolo ha come conseguenza l’inferno.

Ciao ciao Lazietta, tornatene nella tua naturale dimensione. Noi abbiamo altro da fare, riappropriarci del destino che ci appartiene.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".


Quando sono gli altri a prenderci per il culo invece va tutto bene. Sparati


----------



## Love (14 Aprile 2019)

però nessuno che parla delle parole alla vigilia di acerbi.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma Ravezzani, non ricordo... ha detto di spiegare a Ronaldo cosa significa indossare la maglia della giuve quando ha indicato ai tifosi dell'atletico di fargli una pompa?
> 
> ...ma forse indossare la maglia dei carcerati è per quel livello di gesti,si si!



Ha dedicato una puntata intera per il gesto di Ronaldo utilizzando toni durissimi. Ravezzani può piacere o meno ma è tra i pochi più obiettivi in giro.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2019)

I due hanno sbagliato però non dovrebbero rompere le balle...
CR7 invece è un santo? 
Che poi Acerbi è stato lui a iniziare. 
Non doveva dire che erano più forti facendo il confronto rea gli 11 giocatori. 

E il confronto Bonucci Piatek è ancora peggio... Al primo che fa finta di morire in campo contro l'Atletico, nessuno dice nulla. 
A Piatek dicono che non si diventa un fenomeno simulando. 

SPARATEVI.

```

```


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Quanta esagerazione per uno sfottò colorito.
Le scene indegne sono altre......
Perisic che ci sfotteva dopo aver pareggiato a benevento non era indegno????


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Qualcuno spieghi a Ravezzani che se continua a mancare di rispetto al Milan sarà il prossimo a venire irriso sotto la Sud.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Qualcuno spieghi a Ravezzani che il giornalismo è altra cosa rispetto ai pettegolezzi da paesino.
Questo è peggio della Perpetua.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Aprile 2019)

Primo: hanno fatto bene.
Secondo: l'unica vergogna è un "giornalista" del genere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".



Silenzio, inutile.
Tu non mi rappresenti come "vero tifoso".
Sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare del Milan, indegno.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2019)

Gesto sbagliato, ma nell'adrenalina della partita. 

Ricordo un Materazzi con la maschera di Berlusconi, ricordo un Ambrosini dire di ficcarsi lo scudetto......., ricordo Cristiano Ronaldo fare gestacci a Simeone....e potrei andare avanti....hanno sbagliato, presi dalla partita, ma da li a dire che sono indegni su Ravezzani, SU!!


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha dedicato una puntata intera per il gesto di Ronaldo utilizzando toni durissimi. Ravezzani può piacere o meno ma è tra i pochi più obiettivi in giro.



Vero, ogni tanto vorrei scriverlo ma non c' ho voglia di spiegare l' abc, perchè poi finisce solo che si litiga e si passa per saccenti.

Ravezzani, ma anche gente come Pellegatti per dire, che vengono criticati sempre su ogni cosa, persino a livello umano, significa avere ZERO empatia e abilità nel capire le persone (o peggio ancora sparare a zero senza aver mai nemmeno visto suddette persone parlare per piu di 10 minuti).

Sono due bravissime e oneste persone, poi si può condividere o meno quanto dicono, ma basta sapere anche solo un minimo "stare al mondo" per capire che non sono ne in malafede, nè disonesti, nè venduti, nè altro.

Sono persone a cui affiderei il mio portafolio.

Ravezzani in trasmissione, ovvio che cerchi la polemica o cerchi di gettare l' amo, è il suo lavoro diamine.

Mica può chiudere gli occhi di fronte a gesti simile per fare felici i tifosi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Pinamente d'accordo con ravezzani, non c'e' piu' il milan di una volta.. non e' moralismo ma realismo.
La miglior risposta all'uscita di Acerbi e' stata la vittoria ieri sera, usare la sua maglia volutamente per sfotto e' da imbecilli.., per la cronaca baka non contento di quello fatto in curva negli spogliatoi fa una storia su insta con la maglia di acerbi.


----------



## Casnop (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul caso maglia di Acerbi ( http://www.milanworld.net/maglia-di-acerbi-come-bottino-gattuso-chiede-scusa-vt75220.html ):"Qualcuno spieghi a Kessie e Bakayoko cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del Milan. In campo e fuori. Le scene di oggi sono indegne di un club che ha scritto pagine leggendarie di calcio in tutto il mondo. E fanno vergognare tifosi che hanno ammirato campioni veri".


Il gesto dei nostri è stato profondamente sbagliato, ma i giocatori hanno poi offerto, non richiesti, le loro scuse ad Acerbi. Ravezzani voglia vedere, almeno in questo, un riflesso dello stile del nostro club. Passiamo oltre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno fatto bene.


----------

